# SMS codes for the over 40's



## SusieGriff (Jun 30, 2011)

The kids all have their little SMS codes, like BFF WTF, LOL etc., 
so here are some codes for the more matured……

ATD……………… At the doctors
BFF ……………….Best friends funeral
BTW ……………… Bring the wheelchair
FWIW ……………..Forgot where I was
GGPBL …………….Gotta go pacemaker battery low
GHA ……………….Got heartburn again
HGBM ……………..Had good bowel movement
IMHO ………………Is my hearing aid on?
WAITT ……………..Who am I talking to?
GGLKI……………….Gotta go, laxative kicking in !


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 30, 2011)

BYOT..Bring Your Own Teeth.
LMDO..Laughing My Dentures Out.
OMMR..On My Massage Recliner.
OMSG ..Oh My! Sorry, Gas.
TTYL..Talk To You Louder 

and I particularly like: 
ROFLACGU....Rolling On Floor Laughing And Can't Get Up.


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 1, 2011)

These must be doing the rounds , my son got them on his blackberry and was in fits of laughter i thought of a couple but they are a bit rude


----------



## SusieGriff (Jul 1, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> These must be doing the rounds , my son got them on his blackberry and was in fits of laughter i thought of a couple but they are a bit rude



LOL!! Yes I got them on my mobile too!!!!   Made me laugh so much - I thought I'd share them with you all!!


----------



## KateR (Jul 2, 2011)

Love Vic's last one. That's me to a T.


----------



## AnnW (Jul 3, 2011)

They are great 

ROFLACGU


----------

